# RST Federgabel FIRST Air in 24 Zoll - wo kaufen ?



## thilli (23. März 2011)

Bin auf der Suche nach der og. Gabel für das 24er meiner Tochter.
Der einzige Shop der die Gabel gelistet hat, ist die radsport-zentrale in Bremen doch kann(will) man dort keine Auskunft zur Lieferzeit machen.

Kennt jemand einen anderen Laden wo es die vorgenannte Gabel zu kaufen gibt?

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruss
Mathias


----------



## Freerider GS (8. Dezember 2011)

Hallo Matthias, guck mal hier falls du noch keine Gabel hast. Gruß,Tim.
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1024/a57905/f1rst-air-24-mtb-federgabel.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

